# Popular Centuries



## NebisBatman (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello all...
I am looking for Centuries that have a large turnout. I have done the HHH and I have found the NYC Gran Fondo and the Levi Gran Fondo. I am looking for a Century with 5k plus riders. I would rather not do Colorado mountains or I will want to change my crank rings.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks and Happy New Year!!


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

STP - Seattle to Portland, 204 miles in two days limited to 10,000 riders, about 8500 do it in two days. The first 50 miles are a bit chaotic as the bikes get spread out along the course but there's something cool about that many riders out. fun if you are not in a hurry the first half day.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Seagul in Maryland (not too far from Ocean City) gets 6000-7000 from what I see published. If you are fast and don't stop a ride in 4 hours is theoretically possible. I have done 4.35 or so but I do enjoy my snack breaks


----------



## NebisBatman (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you! Those are both great options however STP is too far away and Sea Gull date conflicts with something else.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You like crowds, huh? TFCE ("The Flattest Century in the East", though it's really not) in Rhode Island gets 2000.


----------



## NebisBatman (Nov 28, 2014)

It gets old riding the same routes and roads. I have rollers, hills and large hills here but riding in a big event is nice every now and then. Unfortunately the TFCE is almost 1500 miles away. The HHH is a cluster of pros, racers, wanna-be's, doctors, young, old, and people you don't ride with every day. 
I appreciate the input!! I was hoping for something in Nebraska, Kansas, OK, Missouri, IL, IN, OH, TN, KY, MS, AL.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Longer but you have RAIN in Indiana which is 150 and TOMRV which is 2 days 100 and change each in Iowa. haven't looked but guessing you can do 1 day in TOMRV and a shorter version of RAIN if you wanted.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

NebisBatman said:


> It gets old riding the same routes and roads. I have rollers, hills and large hills here but riding in a big event is nice every now and then. Unfortunately the TFCE is almost 1500 miles away. The HHH is a cluster of pros, racers, wanna-be's, doctors, young, old, and people you don't ride with every day.
> I appreciate the input!! I was hoping for something in Nebraska, Kansas, OK, Missouri, IL, IN, OH, TN, KY, MS, AL.


North Shore Century in IL - runs from Evanston up to Kenosha, WI and back. And the CO mountains aren't that bad. I do just fine with a 53/39 up front and a 12/27 in the back. I guess it all depends on your fitness. So, that being said, there's the Triple Bypass, West Elk Bicycle Classic, Denver Century, just to name a few. And the Denver Century is relatively flat, except for the climb up Lookout Mountain, which isn't that long.


----------



## jwalther (Jul 4, 2013)

Not as many riders as you'd like, but meets your geographical requirement. Great way to spend a long weekend! Horsey Hundred


----------



## Sweet Lew (Jun 24, 2014)

Michigan is close to Illinois and Indiana - 

ODRAM - One Day Ride Across Michigan - 145 miles.

2015 ODRAM ? One Day Ride Across Michigan

Apple Cider Century

https://applecidercentury.com/


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> You like crowds, huh? TFCE ("The Flattest Century in the East", though it's really not) in Rhode Island gets 2000.


Sort of. Most of the route's in Massachusetts, including the start/finish. 

But, the part in RI is also the most scenic. :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I do not know how popular it is but I am riding the Tierra Bella, Gilroy Calif next month. I have done that one a few times in the past. They allow 2000 riders and then cut off registration. It has moderate hills and fairly scenic view.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Actually, TFCE is a "show and go" start, not a mass start, so you rarely if ever have to thread your way through other riders. Early check-ins can get on the course before it "officially" opens, too. Plus, not all of the 2000 riders do the 100 mile route. The metric and ~50 milers start over a different part of the route. Believe it or not, I do most of the ride either alone, or with just a handful of riders.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

This might of some help:

USA Cycle Rides, Gran Fondo, Century Rides, Ultra Cycling, Cycle Tours Calendar


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a friend who rides the Hot Hundred in Tuscaloosa, Alabama every year. This year on July 25. Last year it had 650 participants. He raves about it.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

The Gran Fondo Miami in November is a big ride with thousands of riders, utterly flat but don't discount the possibility of big winds pretty much all day. I rode the GF Miami the inaugural year and it was a good event, and riding through Coconut Grove between the Lamborghinis and Porsches was fun. 

The Gran Fondo Atlanta in October has more hills if that is what you are looking for.


----------

